# Lift cylinder/piston question on 460



## Mxzx (Nov 16, 2016)

My 460 was having lift issues, so I went through all the common fix items with no improvement.

The lift arms wont lift unless you pull them up some, then they go right to up position. You have to stand on them to get them to go back down.

I decided to take control valve block off, then pulled cylinder and piston out.

Here's my question, how freely should the piston move inside cylinder? Like an automotive piston?

This one was stiff that it took a wood block and hammer to pound it out, and it took alot of force! The piston is scuffed up, but the cylinder looks ok.

I'm thinking this is my lifting issue?

Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy mxzx,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

I think that you definitely found the problem, but I have no idea if the cylinder, the piston, or something else is at fault. Maybe the rod is bent or the point where it contacts the lift arm shaft is bent, or maybe the shaft is bent, causing a load imbalance on the piston? 

For used parts, go to tractorhouse.com and scroll down to thier "dismantled machines" section. They have 11 each Long 460's in salvage.


----------



## Mxzx (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks for the reply.

I took it to a machine shop and guy said its not worth working on for price of new parts.

Said what is happening is the piston is not square in bore, so galling metal on one side, in turn pushing piston to other side, then repeating. 

Thanks for the tip on the used parts!!


----------



## Mxzx (Nov 16, 2016)

So I got all the new parts installed, and the 3 poin tlifts now.

The only issue is when the lift is all the way down with nothing attached to it, it won't raise up. Is this normal? If I manually lift it up about 6 inches, it will go on its own. I do not have any attachments to put on it yet, so I can only run it empty.

Thanks


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I think you'll find that with an attachment, the lift wont ever bottom in the cylinder like it is now.. It will either have wheels or depth bars to stop its travel.. I think you'll be fine.
Try lowering it a few inches before bottoming it ,and see if it will come back up..
The added weight of an impl. may be all that's required.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Thepumpguysc is probably right. You will have to lift the arms to attach them to an implement.

Do you have a service/shop manual for your tractor? There should be a section for adjusting/calibrating the lift control. You can get a service manual for your 460 from SSB tractor, and a number of other internet sources. Also check ebay/amazon. It should lift from the bottom most position.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

If you do not have a service manual for your Long 460 tractor, try an internet search for the following site:


tractorpoint.com/pdf/Long-Service-Manual-360-460-510-series.pdf


----------



## Mxzx (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies!

Yes I do have the service manual and operators manual. I have been reading both of them.

I noticed that the lift bars did not stay in a raised position after I shut tractor off. I guess I will have to remove the control valve again and check piston and cylinder seals. I also noticed that the lift control seems to be binding when pushed all the way down, have to get into that too.

It would previously stay on a raised position only because the piston was binding in cylinder, holding lift arms up.

I would like it to lift from bottom position.


----------

